# DCC - DigitalX Limited



## System (26 July 2013)

On July 26th, 2013, Verus Investments Limited (VIL) changed its name to Macro Energy Ltd (MEJ).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the VIL thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12166


----------



## matty77 (14 May 2014)

*Re: MEJ - Macro Energy*

What happened to this company? It was on my watch list..??


----------



## burglar (15 May 2014)

*Re: MEJ - Macro Energy*



matty77 said:


> What happened to this company? It was on my watch list..??




MEJ is no longer a valid ASX code.
My guess is that it has undergone a consolidation.


----------



## rnr (15 May 2014)

*Re: MEJ - Macro Energy*



matty77 said:


> What happened to this company? It was on my watch list..??




Currently suspended from the ASX


----------



## matty77 (15 May 2014)

*Re: MEJ - Macro Energy*

Thanks rnr.

can someone please explain in simple terms what has happened and if/when they will list again?

thanks in advance.


----------



## System (4 June 2014)

*Re: MEJ - Macro Energy*

On June 3rd, 2014, Macro Energy Ltd (MEJ) changed its name and ASX code to Digital CC Limited (DCC).


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 June 2014)

*Re: DCC - Digital CC*

According to the AFR, this company is now Australia's first listed Bitcoin company. It appears that its primary activities are Bitcoin mining and Bitcoin trading.

http://www.afr.com/p/technology/digital_cc_first_bitcoin_company_FP9S763rHKb54z5libdPXP


----------



## Paavfc (6 May 2015)

*Re: DCC - Digital CC*

A great couple of days in DCC, huge volume and an AFR article.
Great effort in todays market.
Airpocket stands to be transformative...


----------



## Paavfc (12 May 2015)

*Re: DCC - Digital CC*

Getting very interesting..watch this space !!!!


----------



## So_Cynical (10 August 2015)

*Re: DCC - Digital CC*

Bought a few of these last week @0.14 based largely on the below presentation.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150720/pdf/42zx8jd8y4r37t.pdf

Also influenced by the previous SP action, current MC, cash/debt position and the move away from BC farming.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 September 2015)

*Re: DCC - Digital CC*



So_Cynical said:


> Bought a few of these last week @0.14 based largely on the below presentation.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150720/pdf/42zx8jd8y4r37t.pdf
> 
> Also influenced by the previous SP action, current MC, cash/debt position and the move away from BC farming.




Totally out at 0.165 the other day, not the top but close enough considering the subsequent pull back...got cold feet and decided there were better stocks to be throwing my money at.


----------



## System (11 December 2015)

On December 11th, 2015, Digital CC Limited changed its name to DigitalX Limited.


----------



## peter2 (3 March 2017)

The price chart indicates that a price BO may happen soon and it's worth looking at the recent news.






The recent news indeed confirms that the product will launch March 4th, 2017.


----------



## peter2 (30 August 2017)

DCC appeared in a weekly scan and is a BO-HR opportunity. 
Not bought on Mon's open as the recent news has me bedazzled.


----------



## Karlos68 (31 August 2017)




----------



## Karlos68 (31 August 2017)

No surprise the following day was sick.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2017)

No surprise it took you until yesterday to know this was on the planet.
Unlike Pete!


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2017)

No surprise it took you until yesterday to know this was on the planet.
Unlike Pete!


----------



## Karlos68 (31 August 2017)

tech/a said:


> No surprise it took you until yesterday to know this was on the planet.
> Unlike Pete!



Yeah......exactly tech/a.......simply because I was upon another less well known Aussie Forum  in which I noticed profanity (to the extreme I will add) has become allowed and it took my interest, I was cracking up,  had a glance at chart and the high/rally finish appeared obvious to myself. 

K mate?


----------



## greggles (17 January 2018)

DCC sold down today. There's been a lot of unlisted options being exercised recently at prices around $0.08c and $0.0324c. Might be more to come I suspect and a lot of people are selling out, hoping to buy in cheaper later.


----------



## greggles (3 July 2018)

Since my last post the DCC share price has gone all the way down to sub-10c, no doubt as a result of the decline in the Bitcoin price. In the last couple of days the share price has begun to reverse and is currently trading at 11c, up 27.91% today.

It should be noted that between 26 June and 29 June one of the directors, Peter Rubinstein, purchased 1,500,000 shares on market at an average price of 8.4c. That's a big vote of confidence.

There has been no other news of note in some time, so I expect that today's price action will prompt a speeding ticket from the ASX.


----------



## barney (3 July 2018)

Thanks for the input Greg …. DCC showed up in the Risers thread today with almost a $1 million turnover for its 27.91% rise ….

Bitcoin etc is out of my comfort zone but the chart shows a strong reversal off the current bottom so it is a possible short term momentum trade ……. 

Buying the first momentum spike off a low is always a bit of a punt, but also the most likely place to get a quick return if it runs …..  Not my cup of tea but maybe @tech/a might see something in it if the price action behaves


----------



## greggles (17 July 2018)

barney said:


> Buying the first momentum spike off a low is always a bit of a punt, but also the most likely place to get a quick return if it runs …..  Not my cup of tea but maybe @tech/a might see something in it if the price action behaves




Almost a couple of weeks of drifting sideways and down on low volume and then another big move up on heavy volume. Again, no news so the move is most likely a result of an increase in the Bitcoin price which has risen almost US$400 in the last 24 hours.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Actually it looks like an tech/a  special … Initial spike on high Volume followed by a retracement on decreasing volume which starts moving higher on even less volume then Bang!  

The Chart looks good but the Sector is out of my comfort zone … Given the extreme volatility over such a short time frame, I'm no Shark but "I'm out"   You still following this @tech/a


----------



## tech/a (17 July 2018)

Haven’t been watching but as you say
Classic


----------



## Bendonovan (29 December 2018)

I hold $3,000 of DCC stocks. Got caught up in bitcoin fever.mlost 60% of its value. I bought it half expecting it might fail. But I thought I’d buy some just for a bit of fun!

Should I hold, sell or buy more? 

P.s. no I have no idea what I’m doing!
PPS. It’s a very small part of my portfolio hence why I’m not overly bothered at such a big percentage loss..


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Attention please says the SP.
Shame I ignored this one yesterday...
Blockchain stuff eh? 
@Dona Ferentes or @barney may have an opinion or info on this device. Cheers.


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> @Dona Ferentes or @barney may have an opinion or info on this device. Cheers.




My opinion for what its worth Froogs (F/R .. @frugal.rock  Froogs is your new nick name!)

I have no idea!!

1st major step off a prolonged low .... (caution!)

Wide ranging up bars .... gap ups (off extended lows) .... (caution!)

It could run to 5.9 cents or higher quickly and make you rich. It could drop back to 3 cents and meander there forever.

I don't understand Blockchain, but if the fundamentals make sense, and they have some cash to make it work (whatever it is) .... accumulate it, otherwise trade it cautiously. 

ps that is not advice, Who knows, it may run to 2019 highs of 10 cents


----------



## aus_trader (29 July 2020)

I also can't offer any recommendations, although I have traded it in the past and was one of the biggest % gainers ever in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio *when it multi-bagged during the last Bitcoin boom.

DCC being a very volatile stock, I agree with barney's points above. Now that you've pointed it out, I'll also be watching it Froogs 

I believe the current run in DCC is also due to the recent run up in BTC past the US$10,000, see below:


----------



## frugal.rock (17 November 2020)

Bizarre, so what does Bitcoin have in common with DCC ?










Bitcoin up massively. What gives?


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

Flip me....!


----------



## barney (18 November 2020)

barney said:


> Who knows, it may run to 2019 highs of 10 cents





Well bugger me if it didn't do just that. Were you on "Rock" ?


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

Nup, hope someone was.


----------



## aus_trader (18 November 2020)

Breaking out to the upside on good volume. Worthwhile putting on the Breakout Alerts, which is what I'll do...


----------



## aus_trader (25 November 2020)

Had a good run..


----------



## aus_trader (29 November 2020)

BitCoin going bonkers...





Will DCC follow ?





I have picked DCC for Dec Comp...


----------



## aus_trader (30 December 2020)

Just purchased some DCC shares. Details and reasons are in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*


----------



## bsnews (14 April 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Just purchased some DCC shares. Details and reasons are in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*
> 
> View attachment 117352



I don't really do the charting but I see this popped a bit today. I wonder if it's tied into the Coinbase IPO.


----------



## aus_trader (15 April 2021)

bsnews said:


> I don't really do the charting but I see this popped a bit today. I wonder if it's tied into the Coinbase IPO.



Not sure any relationship with Coinbase IPO.

DCC did report it's Bitcoin and digital assets held under management and together those assets exceed the value of the company in terms of market cap. So maybe the market decided to value the company accordingly...


----------



## bsnews (15 April 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Not sure any relationship with Coinbase IPO.
> 
> DCC did report it's Bitcoin and digital assets held under management and together those assets exceed the value of the company in terms of market cap. So maybe the market decided to value the company accordingly...
> View attachment 122803




Perhaps one lesson to take from the Coinbase float is offered through Australian Bitcoin fund company DigitalX (ASXCC), which saw its share price skyrocket 37.88% to $0.091 yesterday, after releasing its Bitcoin exposure that morning. Today it fell nearly 10% to close at $0.082.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 October 2021)

I remember looking at this 3 weeks ago or so, when it was 6.8 cents.
I was wondering why it hadn't gone up, and had meant to watch it closely... I then forgot what ticker it was. 🤪😤


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I remember looking at this 3 weeks ago or so, when it was 6.8 cents.
> I was wondering why it hadn't gone up, and had meant to watch it closely...



It seems DCC tried for one more surge, but that was about it. So far, 2022 is a bit of a slider






when I see announcements like 
"Fund Tokenisation Proof of Concept Completed on ASX Synfini"
and
"Launch of Ethereum Validator Node to Generate Revenue"
... and not even Market Sensitive, it suggests they're burning money. And even putting these into Google Translate, I'm left bewildered.


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 10:08 PM)

A hint of a rise in spitcoin and look what this does. Outrageous I tells ya.


----------

